# New To Forum -- Just Bought A 21rs Tonight



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

Hello! We're new to this forum and (will be) new Outback 21RS owners on Saturday. We just got home from the dealership.

We've had a 1999 Fleetwood Mallard 19N for seven years. Most of our camping trips are just my husband, and I (and our dog). Our grandkids (5, 6, 11 & 14) like to camp with us occasionally. We decided to look for something that offered us just a little more space. A sofa for some comfortable seating on those inevitable rainy camping days, a couple of extra beds that didn't involve breaking down the table every night, good sized water holding tanks and ample storage space were requirements for us. We've been researching and looking at campers for the last few months and were seriously considering a Rockwood Roo 21RS. We met two different couples over the weekend who were camping in their Outback 23RS's. Both couples generously offered us tours of their trailers, talked to us about them, and told us about this forum. I was sold -- I am impressed with the difference in quality between the Rockwood and the Outback. We checked with dealers reasonably close to us, looked at a 21RS tonight and decided our search was over.

We got what we were looking for.. and more. So far, the 21RS just seems perfect for us. I'm hoping we still think so at the end of the camping season! I'm looking forward to using the outdoor kitchen and being able to use a little more water when we dry camp for a week (our Mallard has 40 gallon fresh water tank).

A couple of questions come to mind right now. What do you use for sheets on the single bunks? Do standard queen-size sheets fit on the slide-out bed? Do the white cabinets clean up easily? What do you like best about your Outback? Anything you really don't like?

I'm looking forward to checking out the information on this forum and getting to know some of our fellow Outback enthusiasts on this forum.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Livinthedream

















to Outbackers
AND Congrats on your new 21rs!

Sounds like you found the perfect floor plan for you and your family









Whereabouts are you from?

We don't have bunks in our 28krs, but others will tell you what sheet size to get.
The queen bed measures 72 x 57, so a regular queen set will work just fine...even better if you decide to add a foam mattress topper.

The white cabinets clean up very easily. I have heard that the Mr. Clean erasers work great, but so far I have just used a household spray cleaner.

We just got home from a 5 day beach camping trip and we love everything about our Outback.

Happy Camping to ya!


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your new 21 rs! I bet your grandchildren will love it. We are new to the whole tt thing but searched our hearts out until we found the outback. So far so good. Not really anything we don't like. Just a few little things we need to tweek.


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies.

We live in Western Ohio. Most of our camping is in state parks (Ohio, some in Indiana and Kentucky). We usually spend a week at Elkmont campground in Smokies in the fall.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and welcome!!

scott


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Congratulations! and Welcome!
(love your screen name...perfect!!!)

MaeJae


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy. 
We use standard queen sheets and standard twin sheets, which all fit loosely. We just tuck them under. The top bunks in ours are 7 feet long so we use a flat sheet there and leave the little gap at the head, which is covered by the pillow.
Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to the forum!*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I found that using "sheet grippers" really helps too. I actually put them on top of the sheets, THEN put the blankets on . The blankets stay in place better and therefore keep the sheets where they belong.








(got the blue spongy sheet grippers from camping world, must be popular,they were back ordered for several weeks







)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer.

We use sleeping bags on the bunks. That way we don't even have to mess with sheets.

We also don't make up the queen bed in our 31RQS, either. Throw a sheet on top of the comforter and use blankets on top. Only have to straighten it up.

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We use twin sheets, the fit well enough for kids. We put memory foam toppers on all the beds. The mattresses are lousy without the memory foam.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on a great trailer !! We have the same model and love it !! And we stepped down from a 31' Bounder motor home.

For the bunks, we use sleeping bags. A little more cushion for the poor mattress's. The cabinets clean up very easy also ..

The one and only thing I do not care for is the step tub in the bathroom. I am 6'1 and it is very difficult to maneuver in that little thing. I have seen here where people have replaced it with a standard RV tub, but in the 21RS I believe the wheel well is in the way.


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for the advice. I think sleeping bags are a great idea for the bunks. The grandkids can just use a sheet over the sleeping bags on hot nights. I planned on purchasing a memory foam mattress topper -- I'm glad to hear it helps. Six year old grandson has laid claim to the top bunk, but I'm wondering how he plans to get up there!

I'm also less nervous about the white cabinets after hearing that they clean up so well. And, I had concerns about the size of the shower. We usually use the campground showers if they exist and are clean, but several campgrounds we really like don't have showers, so we do use the shower in the trailer quite a bit.

Now, just waiting until Saturday..... Hubby wants to go straight to a campground from the dealership..... I'm thinking we need to stock it up a little before heading out.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

We bought a bunk ladder at Camping World for the top bunk. I trimmed the bottom of the legs and it works great. Here is a link ...

*Bunk Ladder*


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

A group (small) are headed to natural bridge in ky over memorial day weekend they had a couple spots.

Iam also lookin into getting a group together for ahalloween weekend (early october) at LITTLE FARM ON THE RIVER near grand vic casino. everyone decerates there trailers great for kids.


----------



## Rockn DZL (May 13, 2007)

Congrats on the Outback! I pick mine up on Friday. Good luck!!


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback. Welcome to the forum!

E


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome! We love our 21rs. We've had it for almost 2 years now. We actually had 9 people (5 where kids) sleeping in it once. It was pretty crowded, but we still talk about how much fun we had on that trip.

We use sleeping bags on the bunks also. The only thing I didn't like about it was the lousy tires they put on it. There have been a couple of bad batches of tires that were put on the trailer. They did replace all the tires if you called. Plenty of info on that in these forums.

Bruce


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

macfish said:


> A group (small) are headed to natural bridge in ky over memorial day weekend they had a couple spots.
> 
> Iam also lookin into getting a group together for ahalloween weekend (early october) at LITTLE FARM ON THE RIVER near grand vic casino. everyone decerates there trailers great for kids.


Natural Bridge is a beautiful area. My hubby grew up near Somerset, KY; we've spent quite a few long weekends in different areas of Kentucky. Enjoy!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you with us. Enjoy the Outback.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I got this idea for bunk covers off this forum: take a twin flat sheet, fold it lengthwise, sew one short side and the long side (like a giant pillow case). Put it on the bunk mattress -- it will be snug so it won't get all rumpled up.

We either put sleeping bags on top or if hot, sleep right on it. Then, if they get dirty, we just wash the mattress cover and put it back on -- at least once per season. They work like a charm and keep the beds clean.

On the queen bed, we use regular sheets (which are a bit big) so we use those "suspender like" straps to hold the sheets tight.

It's really whatever you prefer.


----------

